# Getting ready for the Colorado Family shootout



## nwdave (Jun 28, 2011)

Got to get some cheese ready for Colorado.

I left out the part about cutting up the blocks of cheese.  Today I smoked up  blocks of Swiss, Sharp Cheddar, pre-chopped cubes of Med Cheddar, slices of Monterey Jack and Pepper Jack.  I cut the large bricks of Swiss and Sharp Cheddar down into cubes as well.  5 hours of Apple smoke, courtesy of Todd's AMNPS.  If you don't have one of these, you're missing out.  And his Apple Pellets are the best I've used, and believe me, I have this thing for apple smoking.

Anyway, enough of the endoresements and on to the smoking.  I used my GOSM, mostly because of it's large capacity.  The QVues will speak for themselves.  Oh, by the way, the ambient temp inside the smoker was about 74 degrees, yet, as you will notice there was a hot spot in all the trays, which are in alignment with the exhaust stack of the GOSM.

All loaded up.  AMNPS down at the bottom on top of the inverted water pan. 








The requisite thin blue smoke.  It's a 5 hour smoke, we're going to kiss the cheese with smoke, not hit it with heavy rolling smoke.







New mini camera, learning how to use it.  See, now we have a date stamp.  That's going away. 

5 hours later, smoke is off, so to speak, door open and airing out the cheese.







Smoked Sharp cheddar







Smoked Med Cheddar







You can really see the hot spot  above right hand side, middle.  That was my string cheese.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoked Swiss







You can easily see the hot spot in the Swiss trays.  Hope I remember that fact the next time I smoke some cheese.  And yes I know the time sequence is out of sync.  When you are retired, you really don't care....

Up next, sliced pepper jack.  I kept them in 2 slice packages, then when I cut them up for serving, it's easier.







Now the same thing with sliced Monterey Jack (SWMBO's favorite cheese).







And now we're almost all wrapped up







How about a closer look?







and







A note about the sliced cheese.  After being in the smoker for 5 hours, the slices were rather soft so each 2 slices has a layer of wax paper between.  It'll make separation easier later.  I learned this lesson a few months back in a previous cheese smoking session.  All was not lost though.  Instead of slices, I had a very thick slice.  Just as good.

Well, it's been my pleasure to bring this all to you.  For any newbies out there contemplating smoking cheese, remember if the ambient temp is in the 90's, think about jugs of frozen water in the water pan or you'll get, uh, string cheese, yeah , that's it.

Thanks for the viewing.  Later.

~Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW!

What a batch of cheese you got there My friend!

Do the rellies know about your secret weapon yet?

And Yes, the Apple Pellets are my favorite too!

Thanks Again Dave For All Your Time Testing My Little Gadget!!!

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Jun 28, 2011)

It's been a pleasure to play some small part in all this.  And yes, they know about the AMNPS.  That's OK, they still have to learn how to make it work, not that it's too difficult.  And as you've noticed, they're lurking.  That's OK.  The one's who really benefit are the guests.  AND, this year we're honoring my Grandson.  He's off to Washington State University (that's Wazzu to the ones in the know).  Go Cougs.  But we're dragging him to Colorado for some family time first.  Just seems like yesterday, he was a babe in arms.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  He's going to be my secret weapon.  Don't tell anyone though......

 


TJohnson said:


> Do the rellies know about your secret weapon yet?
> 
> And Yes, the Apple Pellets are my favorite too!
> 
> ...


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice looking smoke!  Running low on cheese myself.....


----------



## venture (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you should smoke some cheese?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice. 

The hot spot. would that have changed with a tin foil tent or would the tent interfer with the pellets??

Karl


----------



## alelover (Jun 29, 2011)

Great looking smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That cheese ought to last, what maybe a week.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hope it makes it all the way to CO.

Seriously though. How many pounds was it?


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2011)

alelover said:


> Hope it makes it all the way to CO.  Oh, it will.  I have some other smoked cheese left from another, earlier smoke that hasn't been all used up yet.  At least the cheese will have about 4 weeks before it's first served, 31 July.
> 
> Seriously though. How many pounds was it? H-mm-m-m.  Let's see, you know you got me digging thru the garbage for that information
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks good Dave!


----------



## chefrob (Jun 29, 2011)

nice lookin' chz!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a lot of Cheese, Looks good Dave  ...


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Dave you need to put the address in Co. on the forum for your BBQ family to find their way for the Dinner.

You Did invite the Group right???

Karl


----------



## nwdave (Jul 1, 2011)

Just follow your nose
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Look for the TBS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      And oh yes, it's BYOB   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## wildflower (Jul 1, 2011)

OK Dave, did U cut the cheese


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 1, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Just follow your nose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see it now. A whole bunch of smoke smellin dudes and a couple of dudettes showing up at homes across Co. with brew in hand banging on the door saying Where the hell is Dave.







Karl


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 1, 2011)

looks good and thanks for the newbe advise...

we have had 26 day above 100 degrees here

I would have to smoke in the garage with the AC on...lol


----------



## nwdave (Jul 1, 2011)

Actually, if you were to rig it so you could pipe the smoke out through a vent hole in the wall, and still be in your A/C, it would be doable.  That suggestion by the way originated from some of our east coast members who love the heat I suppose.  Personally, I'd freeze up three or four jugs, start with one and be sure to have a remote Therm like one of the Mavericks or something similar to monitor the chamber temp.  If you can keep it 80 or less, you'd be golden.  Keep adding jugs until you get the temp. 

 


sunman76 said:


> looks good and thanks for the newbe advise...
> 
> we have had 26 day above 100 degrees here
> 
> I would have to smoke in the garage with the AC on...lol


----------



## nwdave (Jul 1, 2011)

Huh?

 


wildflower said:


> OK Dave, did U cut the cheese


----------



## sguncook (Jul 3, 2011)

I am new to the smoking world. Once cheese is smoked do you refrigerate it before eating it and for how long?


----------



## nwdave (Jul 4, 2011)

sguncook said:


> I am new to the smoking world. Once cheese is smoked do you refrigerate it before eating it and for how long?


Sorry for the delay in answering your question.  I couldn't find your question last night.  Sometimes I think this site hides some threads periodically.

Welcome aboard.  Trip on over to roll call and introduce yourself properly and then stand by:  You'll be perched on the top of a very slippery slope, and you'll enjoy every minute of it.

As to your question:  It depends on the type of cheese really.  The harder cheese's, that is: cheddars for example, need a two week mellowing in the fridge to allow the smoke flavor to meld into the cheese.  If you were to immediately eat one of the cheddars I smoked, above, right out of the smoker, you'd find it bitter and an unpleasant taste.  BUT, two weeks mellowing, and you're ready for some great tasting cheese. 

The softer cheeses, like mozzerella and monterey jack, can be eaten sooner.  That being said, I prefer to refrigerate, sample the softer and see if I like the taste.  If not, back into the vac seal and more mellowing time applied.  Note:  You don't have to vac seal.  I prefer to because I have the capability and many times, some of these cheeses will end up in the freezer. 

Yes, I'm perhaps one of the few that will freeze the cheese.  There's just the two of us now that the kids have grown and went on to make their own way in life.  As you can see, I don't smoke just enough....always more.  When I remove a cheese from the freezer, I thaw it out in the fridge and have yet experienced any problems with it, like crumbling.  Matter of fact, I uncovered some cheddar that I'd smoked April 2010.  It was great.  I served it at a recent wine and cheese tasting party and it disappeared faster than the other cheeses.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That's good enough for me.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 4, 2011)

sguncook said:


> I am new to the smoking world. Once cheese is smoked do you refrigerate it before eating it and for how long?


The ans. to your question is yes/no

Always make enough to enjoy right out of the smoker and to put in the fridge to enjoy the next day and wait and enjoy the next week. etc. etc. I have never noticed a difference in flavor from letting it sit for long but that mite be because i never let it sit to long.

Enjoy 

Karl

I have never put in freezer but i am going to do that right now and wait for a couple of weeks to see if it get crumbly.


----------



## meateater (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great Dave.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Dave.

85* today nanner nanner naaaaner.









Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey dave.

I love this yellin thing. Are you going to answer my question about the hot spot or not??? No the is not a question about sex.

Jeez these guys on the forum.

karl


----------



## nwdave (Jul 4, 2011)

The hot spot, well let's see.  I did some cheese yesterday, put the AMNPS in the SFB, cheese in the GOSM chamber, no hot spot, but then I did put in a baffle plate (actually one of those veggie grill plates with all the holes)  foiled the first 4 inches or so, right next to the vent entrance so the smoke was more channeled towards the center.  No Hot spot. 

I know, if I'd left the AMNPS in the GOSM I'd put a roof over the AMNPS to deflect some of the smoke.  It's nice when I can cheat.  In case you didn't see it, here's the mod I made to the GOSM way back when.  Oh and notice the glass in the door mod. 







That silvery thing in the GOSM is a rib-o-later.  Just love to tinker.

84*????  According to my probably inaccurate porch temp gauge it's a balmy 78* with a gentle breeze waifting off the bay.  So back at you and your dry heat.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for the answer. Another 85* Plus day 

This is hard on a southe east ak boy.

Karl


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice smoke, Dave!

Dang, the stuff I miss here...your mention of hot spots has me thinking...place the cheese towards the outside of the grates and work your way in, but stay away from the center above the smoke source and beneath the vent...just empty grate all the way up in the middle. Also, I'll go with the smoke source way down low in the smoke chamber to reduce the heating effect.

I haven't had a really good smoked cheese for years, and hadn't seriously considered smoking my own...until now. Gotta head to the fridge and take inventory on possible victims right now. I have only one day off work this week (beginning in the morning), nothing else planned for a smoke, and I have a feeling I know what's hitting the grates next in my outdoor kitchen.

Thanks for the inspiration, Dave!

Eric

BTW: great idea for a family gathering as well...I'll have to keep it in mind for our next family reunion...would be a great addition to everything else that hits the table.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 6, 2011)

Eric, for all the inspiration you've provided to all of us, my small contribution is little repayment for your teachings. 

I've noticed that when serving this cheese in a outdoor function, it's best to keep the cheese on top of ice.  The softer cheese's will definitely mush up otherwise.  Family reunions:  Ours starts next week, with a road trip to Denver area.  Hopefully, the kids can put up with us for a month.  I mean afterall, we've had to put up with them for 20+ years or so.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


forluvofsmoke said:


> Thanks for the inspiration, Dave!
> 
> Eric
> 
> BTW: great idea for a family gathering as well...I'll have to keep it in mind for our next family reunion...would be a great addition to everything else that hits the table.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 6, 2011)

NWDave said:


> _*Eric, for all the inspiration you've provided to all of us, my small contribution is little repayment for your teachings*_.
> 
> I've noticed that when serving this cheese in a outdoor function, it's best to keep the cheese on top of ice.  The softer cheese's will definitely mush up otherwise.  Family reunions:  Ours starts next week, with a road trip to Denver area.  Hopefully, the kids can put up with us for a month.  I mean afterall, we've had to put up with them for 20+ years or so.




Ah, but, that's what it's all about, brother...keeping the cycle of sharing all our knowledge in motion. I mainly cover new recipes alot more than anything else lately, and a few twists on technique now and than, but e_veryone_ has valuable info to share. Even your mods on the GOSM...man, that's _KILLER_ work there!

Eric


----------

